# Certified Nurse Midwifery Office



## KARENR (Nov 21, 2007)

Help!!!  I have just accepted a position in a Certified Nurse Midwifery Practice where there is currently no MD on site.  The supervising physician who has agreed to oversee and collaborate works for another practice.  

We have just begun credentialing and are finding out that most commercial carriers will not credential Certified Nurse Midwives, what now?

If there is anyone out there that knows anything at all about the billing process for Certified Nurse Midwives, please respond.

Thanks!!


----------

